# Pax Shaming Online



## The Davy Crockett (Sep 17, 2014)

From this article at WTOP:



> Passenger shaming a hit online
> 
> Just when airline passengers thought reclined seats were their biggest concern, a new social media trend is pointing out some of the worst passenger habits.
> It's called "Passenger Shaming" and the trend online captures airline passengers' disgusting and rude habits. Some images show people who have propped their bare feet on tray tables, men who have opted to remove their shirts midflight and travelers who have ditched diapers, dentures and wigs.
> ...


I don't use facebook or twitter, but maybe Amtrak needs its own pages for this?

For example I was on a train going into CHI last October and a pax was told to sit down by a conductor and didn't...

Oh wait.... h34r: :blush: h34r:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 17, 2014)

How can it be passenger shaming if the passenger in question isn't shown in the picture? Some of the shaming videos I've seen in the past look like someone's mocking a mental deficiency or chemical imbalance. I'm a cynical guy with thick skin but I still feel bad for people who have the misfortune of experiencing some sort of mental breakdown in public, especially if it's due to circumstances beyond their control. That being said I have absolutely no problem shaming people who act obnoxious as a result of an inflated ego, starved conscience, or drug induced stupidity. Most of my trips have been pretty uneventful but there have been a few passengers who really tested me with severe body oder or antisocial behavior or extreme levels of noise or making derogatory comments about other races and such. Perhaps if those folks were aware that public shaming was a possibility they'd rethink their attitude?


----------

